# Viewsonic PJD-7820HD



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive been looking into a new projector and i came across this one

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBM0664/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AANSFONOCR8T3

The reviews all give it good karma especially for being a $700 3d full hd projector. 4 to 4½ stars in fact. Does anyone know if this is really worth the buy? If not, any suggestions? I have a ~120" screen, and a completely light controlled environtment.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought this for my theater, and I loved it. Very clear, sharp picture, great color and natural tones, and good black levels for the price. I couldn't believe such a good projector could be had for $600-700. But I am apparently very susceptible to the rainbow effect. Colorful movies like _Finding Nemo_ looked fine, but any movies with strong light/dark contrast like _Blade Runner_ or _Dark City_ had so many rainbows, it looked like an acid flashback. Not everyone sees the rainbows, and neither my wife nor kids noticed it or knew what I was talking about. So if you don't notice rainbows, I say go for it. But if your budget allows, I'd recommend a slightly higher end LCD projector like the Epson 8345/8350 for $1,099.

Here is a detailed and balanced review of the PJD-7820: http://www.projectorreviews.com/viewsonic/viewsonic-pjd7820hd-projector-reviewrr2/


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, and I'll check out that Epson.


----------

